# Открытый раздел > Вечные темы >  Интернет-магазины

## Домик в деревне

Ох, меня иногда так на шоппинг пробивает, поэтому считаю, что тема просто необходима именно о интернет покупках, в частности с заграничных сайтов.

На Ландсенде сегодня скидка 50 долларов с заказа на 150.

А также сделала для себя большое открытие по магазинам натуральных товаров.
Очень хорошая знакомая сделала там недавно заказ. Вот ее отзыв
Сайт http://www.iherb.com/
Оч.низкие цена выходят на Веледу и иже с ними. Ассортимент огромный. Меня Веледа очень заинтересовала.
Доставка международная всего 4 доллара на заказ на 80 долларов. Можно объединиться. Я лично имею намерение ближе к родам у мужа выпросить сделать целый заказ чисто себе (мыло, шампунь) и ребенкам (купание Веледа, БАД примадофилус).
Выше в отзыве еще некоторые рекомендации, что там хорошего есть.
Принимают наши карты, шлют в Россию, считаю, что шоколадные условия просто.

Пользуйтесь!

А также пишите, ежели где что интересного встретите!

----------


## yakudza

kiara, напиши, пожалуйста, адрес интернет-магазина по СП, о котором на встрече говорила мама Ксюши?

----------


## Домик в деревне

http://www.landsend.com/

сейчас очень большая распродажа. прямо вот сегодня до поздней ночи. я бы даже заказ сделала сама, они наши карточки принимают. можно объединиться с кем-то. посылка в Калугу поедет к моей маме.

доставка будет от 20 до 30% стоимости вещей (в зависимости от того, на какую сумму наберется заказ), никакого орга, чисто поделить доставку.

тут скидки до 70% http://www.landsend.com/ix/overstock...AsId=555&tab=8
тут до 40% http://www.landsend.com/ix/overstock...AsId=556&tab=8

Куртки очень качественные. угу.

----------


## kiara

Домик, а как там с размерами? Допустим, на маленьких мальчишек? Я в этих S?L и т.д. вообще не понимаю ниче(((( И с размерами обуви взрослой? Стоит вообще попробовать вот так без примерки? Такие сандальки милые присмотрела себе)
Если делать заказ, что нужно?

----------


## Домик в деревне

Вообще там очень точный сайз-чарт. Можешь мне написать, какой размер нужен, я тебе посоветую. Пока ни разу не ошибалась. Вернее один раз польстила себе и заказала размер поменьше, но я Догадывалась, что так может быть. Подошло маме тогда.
На мальчишек S - Это на 4-5 лет. Спроси по конкретной модели лучше.
Из взрослого женского S - это 42-44, М - 46-48, L - 50-52, там еще XS есть это на 40-42 (чаще на 42)
Мужское М - 48-50
обувь женская размер 9 - это 40.
обувь детская на 26 идет 8ка. Дамир сейчас носит. На вырост заказывать буду 10ку, это где-то 29й размер будет.
а если им с лайф-чат написать (я могу!), то они конкретные замеры по модели скажут.

----------


## kiara

Ой, мама)))))))))) Да, мне точно проще тыкнуть в модель и узнать, если это на нас))))
Ну что, сделаем заказ? Я бы не прочь попробовать. Какой там курс евро?
Одежда на Ку (я беру ему на 98-104 рост) в размерной группе Toddler смотреть или уже в след.?

----------


## Домик в деревне

енто в долларах. ориентировочно 31 рупь.
пиши сюда, что надо.
ссылку, размер (на какой размер нужно), цвет.

----------


## kiara

Олесик, я в личку кинула уже-ниче?
Даже $ - о ваще суперрррр!

----------


## kiara

Так, мне вот эти сандалетки http://www.landsend.com/pp/ZipHoodie...1&origin=index , р-р 37 (они не мало\больше мерят? ) цвет желтый
Старшему сыну тоже возьму, он любит такое http://www.landsend.com/pp/TippedCol...9&origin=index , цвет синий,который True Navy, р-р 48 и такую же белую.

----------


## Домик в деревне

сандалеток уже нету.
а на 48 подростку скажи рост и какой-нибудь замер чего-нибудь. по подросткам я так сходу не спец.

----------


## kiara

Сандалеток ни какого цвета нет? я согласна на любой))) уж оч милые)
Нику ща плечи померею в футбе...*блин, сантиметр Ку уволок куда-то(((((* рост у него 175, р-р 48 это обычный мужской (взрослый) размер... на маркировках так и идет 48, 48-50.
Заказ для Ку есть что-то из него?

----------


## Домик в деревне

про Ку я тебе в личку ответила. 
У Ника измерь объем груди!

----------


## Домик в деревне

по сандалеткам ссылка не работает. может они и есть, но либо ссылка кривая, либо их уже нет.

----------


## kiara

Эх...как маме что приглянулось, так нетъ((((((((((((((((((((
По Ку я отписалась, а Ника надо дождаться, чтоб померить, его нет ща...До какого момента нужно успеть заказ сделать?
И когда оплатить нужно все это, каким образом?

----------


## Домик в деревне

Заказ буду делать поздно ночью, как муж с карточкой с работы придет. После 12ти.
Могу кредитовать на сумму до 100-150 долларов. Но деньги отдать лучше не при получении, а на карточку сбера в теч. хотя бы 2х недель.

----------


## kiara

Так,пришел Ник, меряли ниточкой, которую прикладывали к линейке - жесть)))))))))) вышло +\- 100см.
Олесик - посчитаешь все, что вышло у меня - в личку кинешь, ок?

----------


## Домик в деревне

было бы хорошо, если бы ты мне еще раз с пересмотренными размерами) написала список. чтоб я точно не запуталась. (беременность - кормление грудь все такое  :Wink: )
кстати, идти все будет месяц. т.е. к концу февраля приедет.

----------


## Домик в деревне

а рост какой у Ника?

----------


## kiara

Ща я все сделаю, Олесь и в личку кину.
У Ника 175см.

----------


## kiara

Олесик, поймала?
Я все таки даун)))))))))))))000 я заказ себе переслала)))) ну не лопата?))) 
Кинула еще раз . Домик лови)

----------


## Kusya

и мы обязательно присоединимся! заказ попозже в личку скину

----------


## Домик в деревне

Kiara, заказ сделала. Все, кроме сандалей. Напишу расчет попозже.
Kusya, очень извиняюсь, был какой-то глюк в личке, так до сих пор и не поняла, что это было. Не приходили уведомления о личных сообщениях и ответах в темах, в которых я участвовала. Я еще специально ждала ваш заказ, а увидела только сегодня. Могу заказать, если надо, там сегодня еще объявили дополнительную скидку. Проверьте, пожалуйста, все позиции, устраивают ли вас на них цены, они могли измениться немного. Ну и жду подтверждения, надо ли его делать вообще. Мне самой надо совсем немного, но с учетом скидки будет все равно выгодно. Оплатить на карту сбера надо будет в теч. недели.

----------


## Домик в деревне

А также я сейчас в сети и если вдруг не отвечаю, то это странно и можно все вопросы и ответы писать сюда, потом почистим тему, если захотим.

----------


## Kusya

очень жаль конечно, сегодня цены совсем другие уже)) а вы еще заказывать будете? просто отдельно я и сама могу, мне хотелось объединиться для выгодной доставки

----------


## kiara

Домичек, спасибо большое тебе!!!!

----------


## Домик в деревне

> очень жаль конечно, сегодня цены совсем другие уже)) а вы еще заказывать будете? просто отдельно я и сама могу, мне хотелось объединиться для выгодной доставки


Я тогда, когда в Калугу что-то буду заказывать, то буду писать в эту тему (или можно отдельную создать), можно будет объединяться для распила доставки. Вы тогда можете писать сюда, когда надумаете заказывать, вдруг кто еще захочет присоединиться в следующий раз.

----------


## Ёжик

Может уже все в курсе, конечно))) Но я вот что нашла http://www.kubirubi.ru/ В Калуге доставка возможна курьером и самовывозом вроде. Цены очень радуют!

----------


## kiara

О, а меня не все цены порадовали...Я Вальду дешевле покупала и Гримс тоже видела пониже цены.
А ты заказать хочешь что-то? Я в апреле бы купила кое-что, можно разделить доставку)

----------


## Ёжик

А где Вальда дешевле? Я просто недавно кубики у нас за 800 р. купила, там всег 500р. А по поводу доставки надо уточнить у них (может самовывоз вообще бесплатно). В Рязани, например, доставка курьером на дом 90 р. всего.
Да и еще. недавно узнала, что у нас есть пункт самовывоза мнет-магазина Озон ( http://www.ozon.ru/context/detail/id/5535992/ ), стоимость около 80 р. по-моему. Время доставки 3 дня. Как мне этого не хватало!!! В пятницу поеду забирать первый заказ) Держись теперь семейный бюджет)))

----------


## kiara

Я дешевле покупала с Питера вот тут http://www.montessori-piter.ru/catal...id=57&offset=0 , сейчас, правда, ассортимент подразобрали.
Вконтакте есть группа и сайт http://poppenhouse.ru/ - тоже и Гримс и Вальда по хорошей цене.

----------


## kiara

Девочки - кому попадется на пути наиболее полный набор игрушек Ярославских Лукоморье - киньте, пожалуйста, ссылку, везде по чуть-чуть продают, а я хочу много чего взять!

----------


## Домик в деревне

babybynature.ru

----------


## kazangi

http://www.antoshka-toys.ru/ так понравился этот магазин! и есть доставка по калуге и пункт самовывоза.

----------


## Домик в деревне

> А также сделала для себя большое открытие по магазинам натуральных товаров.
> Очень хорошая знакомая сделала там недавно заказ. Вот ее отзыв
> Сайт http://www.iherb.com/
> Оч.низкие цена выходят на Веледу и иже с ними. Ассортимент огромный. Меня Веледа очень заинтересовала.
> Доставка международная всего 4 доллара на заказ на 80 долларов. Можно объединиться. Я лично имею намерение ближе к родам у мужа выпросить сделать целый заказ чисто себе (мыло, шампунь) и ребенкам (купание Веледа, БАД примадофилус).
> Выше в отзыве еще некоторые рекомендации, что там хорошего есть.
> Принимают наши карты, шлют в Россию, считаю, что шоколадные условия просто.


Товарисчи! Никому ничего на айхерб не надо? 
у них и так доставка 4 доллара международная, а сейчас до конца месяца бесплатная. 
я, конечно, могу и на 40 долларов набрать, но могу и разделить напополам с кем-то. есть желающие?

----------


## Еленк@

Можно как-то на русский перевести?

----------


## Noireverte

Машинный перевод сайта:

http://translate.google.ru/translate...www.iherb.com/

Думаю, других вариантов нет.

----------


## Еленк@

Спасибо
Вот это http://translate.googleusercontent.c...KOXxfWtmPWeH2w
Вот это http://translate.googleusercontent.c...dDIN7PW8NgeviQ
это http://translate.googleusercontent.c...xrMHJSHeqWU6Nw

----------


## Еленк@

мыло http://translate.google.com/translat...late.google.ru

----------


## Polixenia

Я, кажется, нашла рюкзачок своей мечты :Smile:  Потрясающая расцветка, очень продуманная конструкция, "растет" вместе с малышом, в инете о нем самые позитивные отзывы. Единственный его минус - это его цена. Стоит 130 евро. Шьется в Эстонии, вместе с пересылкой его покупка обойдется в сумму около 5500 рэ и даже выше. Но! При покупке нескольких рюкзачков производитель обещает приличные, до 20-ти процентов скидки. Поэтому на всякий случай хотела узнать у калужских слингомамочек: может, кому-то тоже приглянется рюкзачок "Бьянка" Можно было бы скооперироваться и сделать заказ. Вот ссылка на их сайт:

http://www.sling.ee/

А вот здесь их новая полосатая коллекция, от которой я в полном восторге:

http://www.sling.ee/index.php?option...d=49&Itemid=31

----------


## Ёжик

Я бы непрочь, но только не сейчас. Надо выждать время, а то муж меня со всеми моими тратами в нынешнее время убьет, если еще и рюкзак попрошу)))) Так что это если время терпит, то я, возможно, присоединюсь.

----------


## Polixenia

Я в апреле собиралась, ибо сейчас тоже слегка на мели (после того, как прикупила кормительной одежки в ай лав мам).

----------


## Ёжик

Вот, вы хоть прикупили, а все покупаю и покупаюДорвалась, что называется. С сыном такой красоты не было, что-то все невообразимо страшное попадалось

----------


## Polixenia

Я тоже еще не остановилась, лето же впереди

Когда старшая росла, тогда из кормительного (во всяком случае, в Калуге) были только бюстики, так что я тоже отрываюсь :Волна:

----------


## kiara

Домичек, Олесь - я к вам тоже присоседюсь на herb, заказ скину в личку.

----------


## Домик в деревне

Я все про айхерб.
Вот их мастхэвы, это для тех, кто решится еще заказать. В марте заказ на сумму больше 40 долларов (легко набирается, ага) и меньше 1360г. (постоянное ограничение на посылку) бесплатно отправляют. 
Я вторую посылку сейчас формирую. 
Вот нашла отзывы с мастхэвами. Улет =)
http://shophelp.ru/forum/showthread.php?t=24296

----------


## Еленк@

у меня последняя ссылка неправильная. Мыло зелененькое, кот 1 дол.

----------


## Домик в деревне

Еленка, а это вы хотели заказ сделать? а я-то не поняла. думала просто ссылки пишете, что понравилось.
Это я пропустила, т.к. не увидела фразы "хочу присоединиться!" или что-то в этом духе. Уж извиняйте!
В другой раз тогда =(
Заказ мы уже сделали, даже два, больше пока не будем. Но там можно самой. Нужна только карта уровня виза мастеркард или классик, не ниже.

----------


## Еленк@

нет, сама не буду. Очень жаль (

----------


## Домик в деревне

для тех, кто захочет сам с iherb заказать. вот тут подробно об этом магазине http://shophelp.ru/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=173

----------


## KalugaDeti.Ru

Лишние сообщения удалены. Диалог рекомендуется вести в личной переписке.

----------


## kiara

Никто не желает компанию составить на этом сайте http://www.6pm.com ? Доставка 6,95$ всего, независимо от кол-ва вещей. Очень -приочень понравились цены на детскую обувь!!!! Просто невозможно приятные цены - Кроксы, Адидас, Найк, Лакост (моя любовь!)

----------


## Домик в деревне

они в россию не шлют. только через посредника. если у тебя хороший проверенный посредник под небольшой процент, то я с удовольствием =)

----------


## Ёжик

У нас на Шапито сейчас от туда заказ лежит. Тоже люблю этот сайт.

----------


## kiara

Домичек, я знаю девочку (у нас бывает на клубе, Оля Карпова), она ведет СП и с этого сайта. Её орг - 20%, плюс там налог штата 4,5% плюс 7$ доставка (ну её на всех делят) и плюс доставка в Россию (руб 200-300)  вроде вот так. Это многовато выходит?
Можно с ней связаться.
Ёжик - что такое Шапито? Как Вы заказ оформляете с этого сайта?

----------


## Ёжик

> Ёжик - что такое Шапито? Как Вы заказ оформляете с этого сайта?


Это посредник http://www.shipito.com/

----------


## kiara

Ёжик, раскройте тайну, пожалуйста)))
Как и что нужно делать? Как оплата происходит, есть ограничения по весу(кол-ву)?

----------


## Ёжик

Я немного знаю, муж занимается. На Шапито надо зарегистрироваться, тогда там можно будет на русский перейти. Оплата картой. Ограничений вроде нет, по крайней мере, такого от мужа не слышала. А мы заказываем в Штатах с разный сайтов и не только себе, родственники тоже присоединяются частенько. Я завтра уточню тогда еще что-нибудь и напишу, ок. А то он спит сейчас уже.
Я сейчас детские вещи у нас вообще покупать не могу. Шокируют меня цены ужасно))))) У младшего вообще вся одежда либо оттуда, либо от старшего осталось. А нет, вру. Купила ему носки за 97 р. у нас, тут же пришла домой и на Old Nevy по доллару носочков обоим на лето набрала)))

----------


## Домик в деревне

> Домичек, я знаю девочку (у нас бывает на клубе, Оля Карпова), она ведет СП и с этого сайта. Её орг - 20%, плюс там налог штата 4,5% плюс 7$ доставка (ну её на всех делят) и плюс доставка в Россию (руб 200-300)  вроде вот так. Это многовато выходит?
> Можно с ней связаться.
> Ёжик - что такое Шапито? Как Вы заказ оформляете с этого сайта?


ну, чесногря многовато, т.к. можно найти посредника в штате без налога, ну и заказывать там можно с нашей карты. в общем, тут в москве в некоторых сообществах с 6пм можно заказать по цене сайта + 12% + доставка 7 на всех и + до россии по весу в среднем 600р. за кг. ну это у всех так.
насколько я понимаю Шапито оч. удобно и выгодно, когда заказываешь большой объем сразу, а когда так по одной две вещи оттуда и отсюда (я так делаю), то проще в СП с приятными условиями.
ну и с 6пм часто бывают акции, 10% скидки на все или доставка бесплатная или дешевле. я подписана на рассылку, они и коды присылают. так что тут есть варианты. вообще магазин классный. очень уважаю его. обувь уже всем членам семьи оттуда  заказывала. даже если не подойдет, то всегда находится кому пристроить. уж очень цены приятные, особенно на бренды.

----------


## Домик в деревне

а также азы виртуального шоппинга можно тут прочесть http://community.livejournal.com/vir...g/7209544.html
в том числе оч. подробно про как заказать с 6пиэма. =)))

----------


## kiara

О-класс!!! Спасибо, друзья)
Сегодня засяду изучать это дело, ссылки реально пошаговые-как раз для таких "профи" как я))))))
Вот второй день сижу, ругаю себя, что не купила вовремя мелкому обувь на межсезон и на теплую весну, вчера облазила все в городе - мне было дурно от того, что я вижу и что про "это" говорят продавцы....это не обувь-это пыточные колодки или иная крайность - тряпочный (типа кожа) китай.Я уж молчу про отдаленный намек на внешний вид. В Ессо все размели, последняя надежда на них была((( а сама, тем временем, себе-то заказ сделала, сегодня пришел...вот мать-поганка..
Девчонки, я точно буду делать заказ на обувь, кто тоже решит-давайте скооперируемся?

----------


## Ёжик

Офф, конечно, но не тему же отдельную создавать?))) У меня сын обожал всегда Ессо, а вот недавно хотела чего-нибудь распроданого прикупить, но ему ВСЕ неудобно, все давит. Мне показалось или действительно у них стали поуже модельки? На совсем безподъемную ногу? Много чего меряли уже из спортивного интереса и везде шов впереди давит(((

----------


## Ёжик

> насколько я понимаю Шапито оч. удобно и выгодно, когда заказываешь большой объем сразу, а когда так по одной две вещи оттуда и отсюда (я так делаю), то проще в СП с приятными условиями.


А это вопрос надо у мужа уточнить, кстати. Мы тоже так заказываем иногда, но я даже не подозревала, что дороже получается.

----------


## kiara

Отвечу про Ессо - у них действительно узкие модельки стали, но нам это на руку, вернее на ногу)))) У мелкого размер ножки большой, но сама ножка узкая. Если смотреть стандартные модели, то они все на наш размер ооочень широки. А Ессо`вские модельки сидят хорошо. Таки мы вчера последнюю пару откапали-ура)

----------


## Ёжик

Делюсь информацией) Next теперь шлет в Россию бесплатно, причем доставка 6 дней. Мы в четверг заказали, сегодня (в среду) позвонили, сказали, сейчас привезут!
Ссылка, если что - http://www.nextdirect.com/ru/ru/home

----------


## Домик в деревне

Девочки, сознавайтесь! Кто чем в Черную пятницу закупился? И где?
я на IDEELI первый раз заказала комбез девочке, Gusti фирма, народ в виртуалшоппинге хвалил. Посмотрим, что приедет.

----------


## kazangi

я проспала пятницу(((

----------


## Домик в деревне

> я проспала пятницу(((


Это очень хорошо тоже с другой стороны!
Кстати, посленовогодние распродажи тоже обещают быть большими. Я стараюсь по крайней мере зимние вещи на следующий год купить на них.

----------


## летняя мама

Один из моих любимых  детских интернет-магазинов http://www.dpam.com/?language=en&osC...93205fad055735
Это Франция. Карты российские принимает, в Россию отправляет.
Цены даже с учетом доставки более, чем в 2 раза дешевле, чем в Москве в магазинах этой фирмы. В периоды распродаж цены совсем смешные. Теплую куртку можно купить зап 8 евро.
Нравится. что можно купить все-начиная от белья, заканчивая обувью и акссесуарами.
Размеры-лучше ориентироваться на рост, а не на возраст ребенка.
Одежда на 6 месяцев(верх-кофточки, курточки) немного большемерит, остальное в размер. Размеры обуви указаны американские, если внизу страницы поменять флажок на французский-размеры обуви европейские. Но по обуви лучше ориентироваться на распечатку из их обувного сайзчарта( ито не всегда, некоторые модельки могут большемерить или маломерить-из  личного опыта)

Еще один французский магазин для деток http://www.t-a-o.com/EN/,  в целом мне нравится немного меньше, чем первый. Но вот пуловеры трикотажные сыну покупала-понравились ооочень.

----------


## mamaRita

Оочень понравился первый магаз, спасибки! Если кто что надумает заказывать, я тоже буду.

----------


## летняя мама

> Оочень понравился первый магаз, спасибки! Если кто что надумает заказывать, я тоже буду.


Я точно не буду, недавно только распродажа закончилась, купила много. Нераспродажные цены мне уже огромными кажутся )) (не в сравнении с российскими, конечно)

----------


## Домик в деревне

летняя мама, спасибо за наводку на dpam - понравился магазинчик, как-нибудь попробуем. 
Я с тао заказывала 2 раза, тоже очень понравилось качество, вещи очень нетривиальные, как-то мне две девчоночьи курточки демисезонные обошлись на распродаже в 950р, ой даже меньше, 950р. за 3 вещи было: 2 курточки и одна повязочка на голову. В общем, очень вкусные цены получались.
еще, кстати, я тут писала про то, что купила на ideeli.com комплект Gusti - обалденный. что-то я чутка сошла с ума и купила его в размер на 3 года. а девочке моей только годик, расти и расти. причем она маленького ростика и, возможно, он ей и в 3 года будет велик. но он невообразимо прекрасен. в общем, магазин рекомендую смело.

----------


## летняя мама

> еще, кстати, я тут писала про то, что купила на ideeli.com комплект Gusti - обалденный. что-то я чутка сошла с ума и купила его в размер на 3 года. а девочке моей только годик, расти и расти. причем она маленького ростика и, возможно, он ей и в 3 года будет велик. но он невообразимо прекрасен. в общем, магазин рекомендую смело.


Олеся, спасибо)
Недавно только кросики с Идилии приехали для мужа
Густи часто на закрытых распродажах всплывает, недавно по 60 долларов сэт продавали(полукомбез, куртка, шапка, варьки) 
Сегодня мужу с  HOUTELOOK заказывала.
А вообще очень часто покупаю, и одежду, и обувь и игрухи (настолько привыкла к их ценам, что от наших меня из магазинов выносит, даже в периоды распродаж).Не сама, а через девочку(она в Москве). ОРГ 10-11%. Выкупает практтически из всех магазинов. (у неё в Америке 2 посредника в безналоговых штатах) с 6пм орг -7%
Выкупает каждый день, кроме воскресенья. Девчонки каждый день заказывают-на бесплатную доставку по штатам набирают обычно, и до нашей Раши недорого за счет больших объемов. Мне в Калугу почтой отправляет.

----------


## Домик в деревне

> Олеся, спасибо)
> Недавно только кросики с Идилии приехали для мужа
> Густи часто на закрытых распродажах всплывает, недавно по 60 долларов сэт продавали(полукомбез, куртка, шапка, варьки) 
> Сегодня мужу с  HOUTELOOK заказывала.
> А вообще очень часто покупаю, и одежду, и обувь и игрухи (настолько привыкла к их ценам, что от наших меня из магазинов выносит, даже в периоды распродаж).Не сама, а через девочку(она в Москве). ОРГ 10-11%. Выкупает практтически из всех магазинов. (у неё в Америке 2 посредника в безналоговых штатах) с 6пм орг -7%
> Выкупает каждый день, кроме воскресенья. Девчонки каждый день заказывают-на бесплатную доставку по штатам набирают обычно, и до нашей Раши недорого за счет больших объемов. Мне в Калугу почтой отправляет.


 А что за орг девочка, сдай, так сказать, контору =)

----------


## летняя мама

> А что за орг девочка, сдай, так сказать, контору =)




http://sptovarov.ru/emu-originalnye-...a-t88508.html?  Наташа (YaEmu), в 1-4 постах все понятно расписано. Только на сайте надо зарегистрироваться, а потом у Наташи есть система сборов заказов-там тоже надо зарегестрироваться и попросить подтверждения. Если будут вопросы, обращайтесь) И в теме у неё девчонки с утра до вечера тусят-если что, помогут.
Да, у неё написано, что доставка не более 16 долларов за кг. Обычно 15,5$ по курсу на день отправки. Если вес заказа 390 гр(к примеру), то платим за 390 гр. 15,5*0,39

----------


## летняя мама

Ой, сейчас перчитала первый пост у Наташи-она пишет, что за хранение у себя заказа свыше 10 дней берет 0,5%-это она пугает)) не было такого)), девчонки обычно по нескольку заказов ждут-а потом сразу скопом забирают.

----------


## mamaRita

Ура! На Озоне снова акция "3й товар за 1 рубль!" То есть фактически каждый 3й (самый дешевый) товар в заказе получаем в подарок! Весь апрель.

----------


## mamaRita

Я разобралась с этой акцией, оказывается ни фига ни любой товар, а только те, которые по этой акции! Поэтому надо смотреть акционный раздел.

----------


## летняя мама

В Лабиринте акция Библионочь. Допскидки. Минимальная допскидка 10%, но величина скидки меняется постоянно, надо поймать максимальную))
А в Озоне на книги Издательского Дома Мещерякова уже неделю скидки 20%, были и 30%. http://www.ozon.ru/context/detail/id.../?type=308#308

----------


## летняя мама

Девочки, во французском магазине ДПАМ сегодня в 10 часов по московкому времени начнётся небольшая сезонная распродажа. Скидки 20,30, 40 %. Выбор невелик, но всё же http://www.dpam.com/en/flash-sale-24...12-c-3422.html.
Обычно к концу распродажи скидки увеличиваются(но не всегда).
Ориетируйтесь на рост, а не на размер.

----------


## летняя мама

В Озоне акцию 3-я книга за 1 рубль продлена до 16 мая.
Еще можно использовать коды (вводим перед оформление заказа, по очереди)
*SKV*дает бесплатную доставку  до пунктов выдачи заказов при заказе на сумму от 799 рублей. Действует до 30 июня 2012 года, но не во всех городах. В Калуге работает, сегодня заказывала, все 3 кода действуют.
*DMXX12*действует в данный момент - За заказ на сумму от 499 рублей Вы получите 100 баллов  -  действует один раз.
*МОЙ ПОДАРОК*действует с 2 по 31 мая 2012 года  - Вы получите скидку 10% по коду "мой подарок"!!!
коды вводим здесь http://www.ozon.ru/?context=mycode

Буду рада, если для кого-то информация окажется полезной))

----------


## mamaRita

Летняя мама, спасибо огромное за полезнейшую инфу и секретики!!! Мне, мне очень понадобилось и помогло! И в Лабиринте уже 2 заказа, и в Озоне 2 сделала :Smile:  Если б не ваша полезная инфа, то еще б долго просто смотрела сайты и откладывала понравившееся :Smile: )))

----------


## летняя мама

Не за что).  А "секретики" вовсе не секретики, магазины сами о них пишут. Или если лень читать,  то можно в инете посмотреть готовые списки с кодами. Здесь http://www.godovenok.ru/books/skidki.html например, или здесь http://www.ozon-bonus.info/code-words-ozon.

----------


## летняя мама

Осенью нашли вот такой испанский магазинчик с сандалями всех цветов радуги http://www.abarcasmenorquinas.com/Modelos.aspx Не гламурно, конечно, но в парке с детишками гулять -самое то, и цвета жизнерадостные.
Но были трудности с доставкой в Россию. Девочка в Испании покупала для всей семьи, говорит-что в размер идут, и детские и взрослые.
Сейчас проблема с доставкой вроде как решилась, заказали. За доставку 11 пар обуви попросили 74 евро.  Обещали за неделю доставить. Рассчитываем на 2)) 
Если кому интересно, отпишусь потом.

----------


## kiara

Сегодня ночью на Лабиринте акция - скидка 15% на все покупки из "детского каталога"!
http://www.labirint.ru/direct/?type=41

----------


## летняя мама

Жуть какая!)))
То 3-я книга за рубль в Озоне, то скидка 20% там же. Теперь Лабиринт!
Я за последнюю неделю из Озона 6 заказов получила и 3 в Лабиринте. Еще 2 жду из Озона. Книги уже стопочками на столах и подоконниках лежат. На полочках и в шкафах места не осталось.

----------


## Домик в деревне

девочки, у меня тут у знакомой в мск есть код на скидку в Лабиринте (накопительная) на 15%, я так понимаю, что 1 июня она должна просуммироваться и будет - 30%. 
ежели кому что нужно, я наверное, небольшой заказик сделаю. мне Карлхен нужен из Мелик-Пашаева, пока он в Лабиринте со скидкой идет. парочку книг могу взять в нагрузку. пишите в личку тогда. - 30% не гарантирую, но шанс есть. - 15 точно будет. в Калугу привезу с оказией.

----------


## летняя мама

Накопительная скидка суммируется со скидкой по акции. Если кому надо, у меня в Лабиринте пока 10%(скоро 12% будет). +15% по акции, итого 25%.

----------


## kiara

О!ОООО! девочки, я вам на хвост-можно?))
Летняя мама - Вы будете делать заказ? тут вроде нам поближе друг к дружке)

----------


## kiara

Олесь, я парочкой не обойдусь)))) У меня 7 книг Дональдсон)
*очень понра нам Груфалло) решили купить все книги этих чУдных авторов. 
Летняя мама, если Вы не соберетесь, я тогда сама закажу.

----------


## летняя мама

> Олесь, я парочкой не обойдусь)))) У меня 7 книг Дональдсон)
> *очень понра нам Груфалло) решили купить все книги этих чУдных авторов. 
> Летняя мама, если Вы не соберетесь, я тогда сама закажу.


Я уже заказала, теперь оплачу заказик и у меня 12% будет скидка)). По акции -25% у меня получилось.
Если хотите, кидайте ссылки. Закажу днем отдельным заказом, заберете сами в самовывозе на Гагарина,от 500 р.бесплатная доставка.

----------


## kiara

Спасибо большое, я тоже решила заказать, чтоб уж не ждать и Вас не напрягать - тем более, меня тоже осчастливили))))Ко дню рождения приплюсовали скидку)))вышло почти 25%, а доставка у меня и так бесплатная.

----------


## летняя мама

> Олесь, я парочкой не обойдусь)))) У меня 7 книг Дональдсон)
> *очень понра нам Груфалло) решили купить все книги этих чУдных авторов. 
> Летняя мама, если Вы не соберетесь, я тогда сама закажу.


Груффало! Я думала унас это пройденный этап, уже давно не перечитывали, а сын прямо на днях просил мульт и книжки почитать. А старшая английский текст учить начала. Даже папа наш проникся)

----------


## летняя мама

http://www.labirint.ru/pubhouse/1874/
а я сегодня из Лабиринта 5 альбомов Коваль-Маврина забирала, так понравились!
Дочка сказала:"Мам, такие книги "вкусные"!"

----------


## Домик в деревне

девочки. ежели вдруг кому еще надо, Катя, якудза, тебе ничего не надо? у меня получилась скидка - 30% и доставка бесплатная до меня. себе заказ оформила. но могу и второй сделать в течение дня, от 1000р. у них до меня доставка бесплатная.
нам беру только издательство Мелик-Пашаев. Давно хотела книгу про Карлхена, ее переиздали. Это прям книга про нашу семью =)

----------


## Домик в деревне

девочки, ежели вдруг, могу поделиться этим кодом на скидку 15% накопительная, только в личку тогда. могу и заказать на Калугу, ежели вдруг. сегодня он работает как - 30% от цены сайта. речь о лабиринте.

----------


## yakudza

> девочки. ежели вдруг кому еще надо, Катя, якудза, тебе ничего не надо? у меня получилась скидка - 30% и доставка бесплатная до меня. себе заказ оформила. но могу и второй сделать в течение дня, от 1000р. у них до меня доставка бесплатная.
> нам беру только издательство Мелик-Пашаев. Давно хотела книгу про Карлхена, ее переиздали. Это прям книга про нашу семью =)


спасибо, Олесь, пока не надо))

----------


## kiara

> Груффало! Я думала унас это пройденный этап, уже давно не перечитывали, а сын прямо на днях просил мульт и книжки почитать. А старшая английский текст учить начала. Даже папа наш проникся)


Боже ты мой!!!!А мы и не знали, что есть мульт!
ДА КАКОЙ!!!!! Смотрели сейчас "дочурку" - это ж прелесть что такое) Смеялись с мужем и Ку -до чего ж милый мульт!
А кто знает, есть хороший перевод и где скачать/купить можно (на русском, есс-но)? 
Летняя мама-спасибо-спасибо-спасибо, что просветили насчет мультика!
Олесик-спасибо большое) я уже на пару тысяч поживилась, пожалуй мне хватит))*но еще хочетсяяяяяяя*)

----------


## летняя мама

> Боже ты мой!!!!А мы и не знали, что есть мульт!
> ДА КАКОЙ!!!!! Смотрели сейчас "дочурку" - это ж прелесть что такое)


А только "дочурку" смотрели? Есть еще первая часть, "Груффало".
Я "Груффало" в Спарк-медиа скачивала, а "дочурки" там нет пока, онлайн смотрели.

----------


## kiara

Посмотрели все) Просто первой нашли "дочурку", да и у Ку эта часть любимая) и у меня тоже))))
Сегодня смотрели снова, тоже он-лайн пока.

----------


## crocus

Любая реклама на сайте возможна только после согласования с Администрацией сайта.

----------


## летняя мама

в Лабиринте Скидка 20% по секретному слову ВМЕСТЕ. На весь ассортимент!
Действует до 30 августа.
Можно использовать только 1 раз.
С моей 15% порлучается 35%. А ведь не собиралась пока ничего покупать, и вот вам))

----------


## летняя мама

Айхерб письмо прислал:
Уважаемые покупатели из России,

У нас есть три отличных новости для Вас!

1. Более гибкие варианты доставки, с отслеживанием.
Все отправления в Россию теперь включают номер для отслеживания и могут вместить до 6 фунтов (2720 грамм).

Вот новые тарифы:
0 - 2 фунта: $4.00
2 - 3 фунта: $6.00
3 - 4 фунта: $8.00
4 - 5 фунтов: $10.00
5 - 6 фунтов: $12.00
Кроме того, Вы получите 50% скидку на эти тарифы, если стоимость Вашего заказа будет свыше $40.00.

2. 10% Скидка.
Воспользуйтесь 10% скидкой на покупку от $60 и более до 30 сентября включительно. Вы увидите эту дополнительную 10% скидку при расчете после того, как войдете в Ваш аккаунт.

----------


## kiara

Хочу выразить свое глубочайшее разочарование услугами интернет-магазина nadevaem.ru . Делала заказ аж 20 августа!!!!!С тех пор, ни ответа, ни привета...Ни дозвониться, ни дописаться, ни через обратную связь, ни через консультанта, ни через скайп - вообще никак!!!
И заказа, соответственно - нет!
Злая(((( мы теперь без Дидри ка на осень...Девы, может кто встречал - где еще можно заказать, Бегемотики.ру рассматриваю в последнюю очередь, ибо у них 100% предоплата, а что-то уже боюсь((((
На икс-кидс почти ничего нет((( Понимаю, что поздно пить боржоми, но может все таки где-то что-то есть) Нам осень нужна - хотела "лохматый" флисовый костюмчик, брюки или высокие штаны на лямках и куртку осеннюю утепленную.

----------


## летняя мама

Оксана, когда дидрики обсуждали,я ссылку давала на питерский магазин http://didrik.ru/
у них написано, ЧТО ЕСТЬ КУРЬЕРСКАЯ ДОСТАВКА ПО Калуге и в есть пункты самовывоза. Сама в СП покупаю, но там на зиму предзаказ аж в январе был.
Флиска лохматая там только в размере 80((, а цвет ваш любимый зеленый. 
Зато курти и брюки есть и в распродаже осень-зима, и новые осень-зима.

----------


## летняя мама

Девочки, а у меня вопрос по айхербу. Кто-нибудь покупал там экстракт косточек грейпфрута? http://www.iherb.com/p/4211?at=0&rcode=bok782&l=ru
Вот здесь про швейцарский аналог (состав одинаковый , на этикетке во всяком случае) пишут http://www.vivasan.org/index.php?pc=E121
Это действительно такое чудо средство? И против вирусов, и против грибков, и против бактерий? Или очередная реклама?

----------


## летняя мама

Ой, есть лохматая флиска и брючки , но не в распродаже, а в осень зима 2012-2013, и размеры все в наличии.

----------


## kiara

Оля - Вы чудо!!!Спасибо огромное-побежала смотреть!

----------


## mamaRita

Оксан, я в шоке от поведения nadevaem.ru! Мы с подружкой у них Дидриксонсов кучу покупали летом, процесс был сложный - куча созвонов, уточнений, примерки, отправка обратно, потом еще... Но самое главное - со связью никаких проблем и в итоге все довольны и с Дидриками... Ещё я заказывала в dinomama.ru - довольно популярный сайт с хорошей репутацией, там только предоплата и доставка только почтой либо по Москве, либо самим в Москве забрать.

----------


## kiara

Рит, вот и я шоке...
На Питерском сайте в наличии не много, то цвет не тот, то р-р, то вот еще новость - Ку не одобряет и говорит - "не буду это одевать"))))
В общем, не уломала его сегодня и потому мы счастливые обладатели куртки от Лухты) и штанов Рейма. Лухта - прекрасна!!!!Качество отменное, Ку очень понравилась.По теплу-уверена, проблем не будет, я когда-то давно сама носила их вещи, думаю, плохого ничего за эти годы с маркой не произошло. Разве что цены вырослиииииии!!!!
Дидрики они бюджетнее, что не говори. Ну ничего, правда надо было еще весной покупать))))

----------


## polya

> Девочки, а у меня вопрос по айхербу. Кто-нибудь покупал там экстракт косточек грейпфрута? http://www.iherb.com/p/4211?at=0&rcode=bok782&l=ru
> Вот здесь про швейцарский аналог (состав одинаковый , на этикетке во всяком случае) пишут http://www.vivasan.org/index.php?pc=E121
> Это действительно такое чудо средство? И против вирусов, и против грибков, и против бактерий? Или очередная реклама?


у меня ай-хербовский есть. Горло полоскали - поиогает. Но - вкус горький, ребенок отказался от этих процедур.
А так им даже разведенным лицо протирать можно - универсальное.

----------


## летняя мама

> у меня ай-хербовский есть.


Спасибо за отзыв. Я сегодня утром тоже заказала. Попробую. Нам в основном для носа надо, закапывать или промывать.

----------


## Веснушка

у гошика лухта на осень, курткой я пока довольна очень, а штаны еще не обкатали) я вообще надеялась айспик купить, он побюджетнее лухты, но осенние комлпекты только лухтовские были. а цены кстати, если не брать в расчет сп и инет-магазины, одни из самых дешевых по магазам города.

----------


## kiara

Ну и мы взяли осень, демисизонку точнее, но мы её точно и до хороших морозов потаскаем, Ку не мерзлявый.
В ДМ висит Рейма и еще что-то из финки, цена ниже, но там качество не айс, на мой взгляд, да и не аппетитное все, еще подумалось, что пол-парка точно будет в этом))))
А лухтовские вещи все же не все берут.
А еще Коламбия в разгар скидок тоже не плохо будет.

----------


## Веснушка

а коламбия есть десткая у нас? с каких размеров? потому что сколько я ни смотрела, нам пока все велико, правда давно не была. Оксан, в ДМ мне показалось все дорого.... ты не перепутала? там просто цены отдельно на куртки были. а вот слитные комбезы там были Лесси подешевле, но нам нужно было что то полегче, потому что слитник на попозже у нас вроде есть.

----------


## olga_s

Девочки-обладательницы скидок в Лабиринте! возьмите меня в компанию, как соберетесь что-нибудь заказывать, пожалуйста))))))) Веня у меня стал великим книголюбом) хочу его порадовать)))

----------


## летняя мама

> Девочки-обладательницы скидок в Лабиринте! возьмите меня в компанию, как соберетесь что-нибудь заказывать, пожалуйста))))))) Веня у меня стал великим книголюбом) хочу его порадовать)))


У меня в Лабиринте 15% (это максимальная). В сентябре не было доплнительной скидки 3%(скидка выходного дня). В октябре обещали 2 раза будет. Т.е. 18% будет в какие-то выходные.
Хотите, закажу на свое имя, а Вы заберете из самовывоза на Гагарина. (Только под акцию 3% часто цены повышают, не на всё, как повезет) В лабиринте от 500 руб. бесплатная доставка, если меньше, то 20 руб.

У меня еще в Рид.ру 5%
И в Озоне можно попробовать код на -10% применить. 
Но в Риде и Озон доставка платная.
А Лабиринт в последнее время цены задирает.

Ссылки мне тогда на книги скиньте.

----------


## olga_s

спасибо, большое, Летняя мама! напишите, пожалуйста, тогда, когда будете заказывать на Лабиринте, а я вам ссылки) мне на больше тыщи надо, думаю.

----------


## летняя мама

Я прясмо сейчас могу Вам заказать)), давайте ссылки.
И телефон оставьте, когда книги привезут, я Вам позвоню заберете из самовывоза

----------


## Веснушка

летняя мама, можно я тоже в какой нибудь "следующий раз" к вам присоседюсь)) а то я на лабиринте ни разу не заказывала, но очень хочется)) а то наша библиотека подистаскалась уже...надо обновлять.

----------


## летняя мама

> летняя мама, можно я тоже в какой нибудь "следующий раз" к вам присоседюсь)) а то я на лабиринте ни разу не заказывала, но очень хочется)) а то наша библиотека подистаскалась уже...надо обновлять.


конечно) их заказать -ровно две минуты потратить, а заберете сами.

----------


## Веснушка

спасибо, Летняя мама!!!

----------


## kiara

Ох, я вот только забирала на днях заказ с Лабиринта.

----------


## летняя мама

В Озоне началась акция 4-ая книга за 1 рубль.
Вот здесь http://taberko.livejournal.com/ можно посмотрть подборки книг, близких по цене  и коды на дополнительные скидки.
Сынуле точо куплю Космос Суровой http://www.ozon.ru/context/detail/id/15648009/
и Приключения в шахматном королевстве http://www.ozon.ru/context/detail/id/18045401/
а себе Шотландские сказки и предания с иллюстрациями Ники Гольц http://www.ozon.ru/context/detail/id/9552035/
и два альбома Татьяны Мавриной http://www.ozon.ru/context/detail/id/3635742/ http://www.ozon.ru/context/detail/id/5257958/
давно смотрю на них, пора уж купить. И еще что-нибудь.

----------


## летняя мама

Завтра , 20 ноября, всемирный день ребенка. В честь этого праздника Лабиринт дарит дополнительную скидку 7% на книги и игры для детей  http://www.labirint.ru/holidays/199/

----------


## kiara

На Лабиринте есть чудесный календарь на 2013 год для любителей Петсона и Фундиса!!
А еще появились книги Макаровой - все три тома!!!!! Я хапнула! (их больше месяца не было) но вот книг про Петсона и Фундиса всего две(, обидно, что про Рождество нет.

----------


## Домик в деревне

> На Лабиринте есть чудесный календарь на 2013 год для любителей Петсона и Фундиса!!
> А еще появились книги Макаровой - все три тома!!!!! Я хапнула! (их больше месяца не было) но вот книг про Петсона и Фундиса всего две(, обидно, что про Рождество нет.


Спасибо за инфу. календарь надо брать!!

----------


## Домик в деревне

Оксан, а что это они старый продают? http://www.labirint.ru/other/306323/
новый же должен быть на 2013 год. как-то странно...

----------


## летняя мама

Про Финдуса скоро новую книгу выпустят.И обещали потихоньку старые тиражи допечатать в 2013 году.
А мне Груффало-календарь понравиляся, уже нет в Лабиринте http://www.labirint.ru/other/351958/
В Озоне сегодня ночью с 00.00 до 6.00 акция скидка 20% на все(кроме электроники)

А мнеЛабиринт прислал письмо с сылкой для активации дополнительной  скидки 12% ,Она разовая, на один заказ.Действует з дня, на товары от 100 руб.
Я уже много-много заказов сделала и в Озоне, и в Лабиринте. В Лабиринте скорее всего еще закажу, кто нибудь хочет воспользоваться моей скидкой(сумарная 27% получается)? До завтра есть время подумать.
В Озоне сейчас хорошие скидки на бельгийские конструкторы CLICS до 40% http://www.ozon.ru/?context=search&g...f3%ea%f2%ee%f0 . Мы всей семьей играем уже несколько лет. НО в Озоне поменяли стоимость доставки.

----------


## летняя мама

> Оксан, а что это они старый продают? http://www.labirint.ru/other/306323/
> новый же должен быть на 2013 год. как-то странно...


http://mirdetstva-id.livejournal.com/ вот здесь есть фото нового, скоро появится в продаже

----------


## kiara

Да....точно(((((это на 2012...а я обрадовалась и схватила не глядя...
Вот жешь!

----------


## kiara

> Про Финдуса скоро новую книгу выпустят.И обещали потихоньку старые тиражи допечатать в 2013 году.
> А мне Груффало-календарь понравиляся, уже нет в Лабиринте http://www.labirint.ru/other/351958/
> В Озоне сегодня ночью с 00.00 до 6.00 акция скидка 20% на все(кроме электроники)
> 
> А мнеЛабиринт прислал письмо с сылкой для активации дополнительной  скидки 12% ,Она разовая, на один заказ.Действует з дня, на товары от 100 руб.
> Я уже много-много заказов сделала и в Озоне, и в Лабиринте. В Лабиринте скорее всего еще закажу, кто нибудь хочет воспользоваться моей скидкой(сумарная 27% получается)? До завтра есть время подумать.
> .


Ой, Оляяяя! Я бы с удовольствием!!!
У меня уменьшили скидку-потеряли заказ и уменьшилась суммарная скидка(((теперь всего 6% стало.
Я свой аннулирую тогда.
Закажите, пожалуйста, мне книги Елены Макаровой Как вылепить отфыркивание. В 3-х томах. и две книги про Петсона и Фундиса, календарь новый будем ждать)

----------


## летняя мама

> Ой, Оляяяя! Я бы с удовольствием!!!
> 
> Закажите, пожалуйста, мне книги Елены Макаровой Как вылепить отфыркивание. В 3-х томах. и две книги про Петсона и Фундиса, календарь новый будем ждать)


Ок) Я жду еще пару новиночек, они в сттатусе "ожидается" Должны завтра-послезавтра поступить. Закажу в любом случае.
А Человеткина и Новый наряд великана видели? Вы вроде фанаты Джулии Дональдсон?
http://www.labirint.ru/books/362726/
http://www.labirint.ru/books/348831/

----------


## kiara

Спасибо огромное!!!!!!
О - еще не видели) но сейчас влезла уже глянуть - класс! И их тоже возьмите нам, пожалуйста))))
*бабушки хоть не будут всякую ерунду дарить, выдадим им подарки для вручения!)))))*

----------


## летняя мама

> Спасибо огромное!!!!!!
> О - еще не видели) но сейчас влезла уже глянуть - класс! И их тоже возьмите нам, пожалуйста))))
> *бабушки хоть не будут всякую ерунду дарить, выдадим им подарки для вручения!)))))*


поняла, закажу и их)

----------


## летняя мама

Кстати, кто не успел птичек купить, видела их в Калуге вот в этом магазине, магазин в Фаворите на Кирова находится
http://nastolny-grad.ru/index.php?ke...chk=1&Itemid=1

----------


## летняя мама

Оксана, я книжки сейчас заказала. Всё было в наличии, и на всё действовала доп. скидка. Сумма получилась 1534 руб. Предварительная дата доставки 17 декабря. Когда получу, отпишусь. Или созвонимся. ОК?

----------


## kiara

> Кстати, кто не успел птичек купить, видела их в Калуге вот в этом магазине, магазин в Фаворите на Кирова находится
> http://nastolny-grad.ru/index.php?ke...chk=1&Itemid=1


Гыыыы)))вот это ценаааааа!Улетная)
Мы на Амазоне шикарно хапнули игрухи)

----------


## kiara

> Оксана, я книжки сейчас заказала. Всё было в наличии, и на всё действовала доп. скидка. Сумма получилась 1534 руб. Предварительная дата доставки 17 декабря. Когда получу, отпишусь. Или созвонимся. ОК?


Оля-спасибо наиогромнейшее!!!!
Можно состыковаться, когда забирать будите, в общем звоните!

----------


## летняя мама

> Гыыыы)))вот это ценаааааа!Улетная)
> Мы на Амазоне шикарно хапнули игрухи)


Цена даааа)). Но набор тяжелый достаточно,еще ж за вес  надо платить.
Тоже на Амазоне конструкторов  и игрух накупила, уже даже успели приехать. 
Стеклянные елочные игрушки с Колса разочаровали, топорно как-то сделаны. Но доехали в целости и сохранности.

Вот сайтик с игрушками  http://www.toysrus.com/shop/index.js...goryId=2255956 , там неплохие предложения бывают :купи 1 игрушку определенного бренда, на вторую скидка 50%. Или купи 3 - З-ья с наименьшей стоимостью бесплатно. Но есть НДС, процентов 6 или 7.
Покупаю в основном или те игрушки, которых у нас не продают, либо если цена привлекательная. Потому что зачастую доставка сжирает разницу в стоимости или сводит её к минимуму. 


http://www.fisher-price.com/en_US/index.html фишер-прайс

http://www.disneystore.com/ дисней

----------


## Домик в деревне

Девочки, помните я рассказывала про tinyzone.dk
там термобелье. Так вот магазин анонсировал скидки большие с 25 декабря. Улетать вещи будут быстро. Поэтому я буду делать быстренький заказ. Рекомендую присмотреться к магазину, если кому-то интересно термобелье. Там йохи много.

----------


## Лёля

> Кстати, кто не успел птичек купить.[/url]


  Их еще можно заказать в калужском интернет магазине настольных игр http://kalugagames.storeland.ru/

----------


## Kusya

50% на весь ассортимент товаров и услуг на сайте Pixart.ru (печать фотографий, фотокалендарей и других фотосувениров). Эта суперскидка приурочена к надвигающемуся Апокалипсису по календарю древних майа. Скидка действительна до Конца Света или до 00:00:01 22 декабря, смотря что наступит раньше. Для активации персональной скидки необходимо воспользоваться промокодом: apocalypse2012.

----------


## летняя мама

В Лабиринте дополнительная скидка(суммируется с накопительной) *13%* по кодовому слову "УРА". Действует на весь ассортимент, до 23.59 29 декабря. А если вы еще и в Москве -то вообще супер, дарят в добавок ко всему *7%* за самовывоз(тоже суммируется ). Итого 20% доп.


Пользуясь случаем, заказала сейчас фотоальбом Игоря Шпиленка  "Мои камчатские соседи"   http://www.labirint.ru/books/369971/, всей семьей зачитывемся  его блогом. Чудесные фотки медведей, лис и прочей живности и рассказы о их жизни. Теперь у нас книжка будет!!!!

----------


## летняя мама

> Девочки, помните я рассказывала про tinyzone.dk
> там термобелье. Так вот магазин анонсировал скидки большие с 25 декабря. Улетать вещи будут быстро. Поэтому я буду делать быстренький заказ. Рекомендую присмотреться к магазину, если кому-то интересно термобелье. Там йохи много.


Олеся, а Вы там в ближайшие дни ничего не собираетесь покупать?  У них дополнительные скидки появились .
Purchases from 1-2000 kr - 30%
Purchases from 2000-3000 kr - 35%
Purchases from 3000-5000 kr - 40%
purchase of over 5000 kr - 45%

( discount is calculatede after VAT 20% )

Еасли будете выкупать, позовите меня, пожалуйста. Размеры, правда, улетают быстро((

----------


## Домик в деревне

Я сначала думала пособирать сама посылку, но быстро передумала. Там на максимальную скидку на 30000р. надо собрать. Заказала в жж, мне 2 кофточки детям только надо было на будущий год. Там у них с 25 декабря эта акция.

----------


## летняя мама

> Я сначала думала пособирать сама посылку, но быстро передумала. Там на максимальную скидку на 30000р. надо собрать. Заказала в жж, мне 2 кофточки детям только надо было на будущий год. Там у них с 25 декабря эта акция.


спасибо за ответ, тогда в СП закажу. Мне б и 30% хватило)  Сегодня еще планирую здесь обувку купить, вроде цены неплохие  
http://www.milkywalk.com/shop/frontpage.html

----------


## Лёля

Распродажа остатков в интернет-магазине настольных игр. http://kalugagames.storeland.ru/ Скидка на все товары 10%. На сайте цены указаны без скидки. При заказе в коментариях пишем СКИДКА!

----------


## летняя мама

Магазин майшоп http://my-shop.ru/ открыл самовывоз в Калуге(там же, где озоновский). Доставка бесплатная. Давно к нему присматривалась, неплохой выбор игрушек. Причем цены иногда бывают в разы ниже, чем в других магазинах.

----------


## Kusya

Несколько лет назад у меня появилась мечта. Мне захотелось научиться варить мыло: своё, натуральное, настоящее. Год подготовки, год тренировки, и вот уже больше года в нашей семье мы пользуемся только своим мылом. Я не ожидала, что мыло настолько может влиять на состояние кожи, она действительно становится мягкой и нежной (я уже и не помню когда пользовалась кремом для тела и для рук). И теперь мы хотим поделиться нашим мылом со всеми. 
Приглашаем вас в наш маленький магазинчик zareslava.ru! 
Для участников форума будет скидка. Если вам нужна консультация или помощь в выборе - обращайтесь!

soap_milk_softness_500x375_0001_edit_0001.jpg

----------


## mamaRita

> Несколько лет назад у меня появилась мечта. Мне захотелось научиться варить мыло: своё, натуральное, настоящее. Год подготовки, год тренировки, и вот уже больше года в нашей семье мы пользуемся только своим мылом. Я не ожидала, что мыло настолько может влиять на состояние кожи, она действительно становится мягкой и нежной (я уже и не помню когда пользовалась кремом для тела и для рук). И теперь мы хотим поделиться нашим мылом со всеми. 
> Приглашаем вас в наш маленький магазинчик zareslava.ru! 
> Для участников форума будет скидка. Если вам нужна консультация или помощь в выборе - обращайтесь!
> 
> soap_milk_softness_500x375_0001_edit_0001.jpg


Отличный магазинчик! Всё с душой так сделано, оформлено... Побольше вам довольных клиентов, Kusya! :Smile:

----------


## yakudza

Да, сайт очень красивый!!!

----------


## kazangi

девочки, я довольный клиент! Рекомендую! мыло и правда чудесное, а пахнет, ммм...

----------


## Kusya

Спасибо вам за теплые слова! Необыкновенно приятно!!

----------


## kiara

Да, все очень по-домашнему, с любовью сделано - пойду заказывать) Тем более, что я уже давно не пользуюсь никаким мылом, кроме натурального ручного, но заказываю у мастера из Москвы, у неё заказов многоооо, жду, порой долго, а сегодня вечером последний кусочек достала.

----------


## kiara

Как удобно, что мы живем в Калуге))))к нам есть курьер)

----------


## Веснушка

Ирин, а ты нам с этого сайта мыла дарила? если да, то тоже похвалю! запах обалденный, такой натурально-травяной, супер! и коже моей нравится - все прибамбасы для умывания я запихнула подальше))

----------


## Kusya

Девочки, вы очень вдохновляете! Спасибо!!! ...пойду поцелую мужа за сайт)))

----------


## летняя мама

Мне, наверное, тоже надо. Себе, и 8 марта скоро!

----------


## kiara

А я уже получилааааа!!!
Девочки - пишу отзыв) *отличное мыло!*!! Я много пробовала - действительно очень хороший продукт, на совесть и с любовью сделанный)
Взяла много разного, буду писать отзывы по мере употребления, у меня еще Ку "мыльный гурман" - напишу отзыв от него тоже) Я попробовала с лавандой - нежное, пена мягкая, мыло не сушит, ну и запах-ммммм)При этом он не навязчив, но достаточен для меня - ярого любителя лаванды!
Вообщем - рекомендую всем! Выбирайте свое мыло смело и для подарков отлично)
P.S. а еще это чудесное мыло доставляют просто чудесные люди)

----------


## Kusya

Оксана, читаю и краснею, очень приятно))) Мне так важно знать ваши мнения и впечатления! 
Ну и порадоваться вместе очень радостно!! Спасибо!




> Мне, наверное, тоже надо. Себе, и 8 марта скоро!


Заглядывайте! Буду рада!

----------


## kiara

Не, Вик-не надо краснеть))) мы же все от души)
Действительно было очень здорово пробовать и приятно получить мыло)
По себе знаю, когда стараешься, клиент доволен -это оооочень вдохновляет! Поэтому отзывы, особенно вначале - это очень важно! Они и вдохновляют и помогают что-то понять. Ведь продавец и клиент может совсем по-разному видеть, понимать и товар, и услугу. Так что для полноты картины - нужна ясность)
А мой мелкий залюбил ваше соляное мыло)))) Называет его снежным мылом) и не только потому, что в виде снежинки - говорит оно на ощупь как снег и пахнет снегом)
А еще классное - шиповник в меду! Оооооо - очень, очень нежное!

----------


## Kusya

Оксана, я согласна с тобой! Ваши отзывы действительно очень ценны для меня! И особенно отзывы самых маленьких мыльных гурманов, это очень трогательно

----------


## Polixenia

Пожалуй, и я теперь присоединюсь к восторженным откликам в адрес Вики. Специально не стала писать сразу, хотелось все попробовать, понять, мое или не мое, и уже потом что-то писать. Всего еще не попробовала, но то, что использую, уже полюбила)) Спасибо, Вика! Что-то мне подсказывает, что магазинное мыло я теперь куплю не скоро)) А также отдельно хотела поблагодарить за оперативную доставку) Пошла писать отзыв на ваш сайт!

----------


## Polixenia

И дорогие мамы-мастерицы! Если вы тоже умеете делать что-то прекрасное, пожалуйста, не шифруйтесь! Страна должна знать замечательных мастеров в лицо и по имени!))

И, пользуясь моментом, спрошу: знает ли кто-нибудь в нашем городе место, где можно купить воск для ногтей? а вдруг есть мастера, которые делают его самостоятельно? :Wink:

----------


## Polixenia

Вика, не смогла найти на сайте мыло "Молочный крем". А хотела, в том числе и о нем отзыв оставить. Оно у меня сейчас самое любимое))

----------


## Kusya

Оксана, благодарю за добрый отзыв! "Молочный крем" у нас закончился, к сожалению. Но обязательно появится вновь, и еще будут сюрпризы в самое ближайшее время

----------


## летняя мама

Кто а чем, а я всё о книгах.
Кодовые слова в майшоп, Лабиринте и риде
майшоп  Новый промокод MY1000VK. Действует с 14 по 16 февраля включительно, дает скидку 10%. Скидка суммируется с накопительной.
http://my-shop.ru/
рид.ру  Новое кодовое слово Friend2 дает дополнительную скидку на все товары до 27 февраля http://read.ru/ 
лабиринт Снова стартовала акция "скидкопревращение". По кодовому слову ЧИТАЮ дополнительная скидка на все товары из этого каталога  http://www.labirint.ru/direct/?type=80. Но это еще не все. Как только 500 человек вконтакте(на страничке лабиринта) наберет 500 "поделиться с друзьями"
произойдет превращение скидки в 12%. Там же разместят новое кодовое слово (http://vk.com/id122301456#/labirint_ru новое слово будет здесь)
Действует до 17 февраля до 23:59 по мск, суммируется с накопительной.

----------


## летняя мама

в Лабиринте кодовое слово БОЛЬШЕ дает доп скидку 12%(суммируется с накопительной). Действует до 17 февраля включительно. Но, похоже, только на 1 заказ. Пойду в теме "Любимые книжки" похвастаюсь, что я интересненького нашла.

----------


## Елена2013

[Не надо рекламировать здесь реферальные программы. Модератор]

----------


## kiara

В Лабиринте 10% на книги про Динозавров и Мифологию!

----------


## летняя мама

Девочки, у меня в Озоне голд статус есть. У них с 1 по 7 июля для обладателй стаусов скидка 20%(на электронику 5. Сама ничего не планирую заказывать, кому скидка нужна, обращайтесь.

----------


## летняя мама

Девушки, у кого есть опыт заказов с http://www.woolovers.ru/?gclid=CMHav...FdR8cAoduToAmg? Хочется к зиме свитерков себе и мужу. Только доставка дорогая, а дешевая -без трека и очень много отзывов, что  теряются посылки. Вся  раздумьях.

----------


## летняя мама

Рискнула я все-таки и сделала заказ на woolowers.ru
28 августа заказала, 11 сентября получила свои свитерочки. Быстренько из Англии долетели. Довольна аки слон) Правда, заказ разбили на 2 части и выслали двумя посылками(для меня это было неожиданностью, когда получила 2 из 5 заказанных вещей, Написала в службу поддержки, успокоили, у них это обычная практика, оказывается:если вес превышает 2 кг, шлют частями). Сайт очень удобный, все на русском (даже при регистрации все данные на русском заполняем), цены в рублях, уже очищены от налогов. Возле каждой вещи есть табличка с замерами конкретной модели для каждого размера. Все подошло идеально, и состав натуральный: шерсть, кашемир, хлопок.
Сейчас у них акция:до 19 сентября бесплатная доставка.
Мне код прислали на скидку 10% при первом заказе. Могу поделиться.
Модераторы, если сочтете за рекламу, удалите, пожалуйста.

----------


## yakudza

какая ж это реклама?! или вы выгоду получаете от этого сообщения?))))
Это как раз очень полезный обмен опытом)) Спасибо!

----------


## kiara

Оля, классно! А какую доставку в итоге оформила-дорогую или без трека? Свитера там шикарные, да, смотрела и облизывалась.
Кстати, там выгодно заказывать не в одиночку - две вещи по более низкой цене идут. Может соберемся еще, если кому будет интересно, я готова в компанию.

----------


## летняя мама

*yakudza* ,от сообщения выгоду не получаю, просто поделилась) Но если моей скидкой 10%воспользоваться, то уже реферальная программа получается 
*kiara*,доставку без трека выбрала, Ройял мейл ( у них на сайте написано, что в любом случае , если посылка не доходит, деньги возвращают). Фидекс что-то дороговато выходит.
Сейчас посылка быстро дошла, подозреваю, что ближе к ноябрю идти будут дольше, на почте и таможне как всегда перед НГ начнется аврал.
Оксана, по поводу 2 вещи дешевле -недавно акция была, 2 вещи одного артикула стоили дешевле, можно было модельки унисекс заказывать -себе и мужу. Кстати, заказала себе водолазку из овечьей шерсти(унисекс) -очень классная, плотненькая, по мне -так полноценный свитер. Выбирала унисекс потому, что в отличии от женской модели водолазки в унисекс спинка подлинее и чуть длинее рукава. Вот такую http://www.woolovers.ru/%D0%BE%D0%B2...%BA%D0%B0.aspx


Кстати, про НГ. В прошлом году хотела печеньки и адвенткалендари отсюда заказать http://www.worldofsweets.de/Weihnach...a5b5c6f1f799ef. Никто не хочет? Там доставка достаточно дорогая, до 10 кг -30 евро, 10-20 кг 40 евро и т.д. Одной не выгодно, с удовольствием присоединилась бы к кому-нибудь. Сейчас в наличии почти ничего нет, но думаю, в октябре уже много чего появится.

----------


## летняя мама

Немножко про Озон.
У них сейчас 2 акции.
1)Silver Status в подарок http://www.ozon.ru/context/detail/id/23524282/, дает привилегии http://www.ozon.ru/status/
2)"Книжные выходные"  http://www.ozon.ru/context/detail/id/23508459/

----------


## летняя мама

DPAM летом перестал в Россию слать, в связи с открытием российского интернет-магазина. Но там такие цены(((((.  Пыталась найти что-то похожее. Вот французский магазин детской одежды и обуви(+немного для мам и детской) http://www.vertbaudet.com/fr/, доставка в сентябре 5,9 евро. Цены уже без налогов, как я поняла.

----------


## летняя мама

В Озоне сейчас большой ассортимент Lassie и Reima.На многие позиции скидка 20-30%(не знаю, правда скидка для все, или только для тех, у кого есть статус)
В my-shop.ru на прошлой неделе появился Ticket to heaven, коллекции прошлогодние, но цены привлекательные. Заказала для подруги комплект:куртка+полукомбез  , по деньгам получилось примерно так же, как летом с оф. сайта из Дании(там скидки были до 70 . . У меня 15% в майшоп.

----------


## kiara

Девочки, а поделитесь, пожалуйста, есть у кого опыт общения с eBay? Там такие Монтессори-материалы шикарные, у нас ни один производитель не выпускает таких! А голандские - там цена на новые образцы, круче двигателя на истребитель секретный)))
Вот самый первый вопрос, если я покупаю неск.позиций у одного продавца, то цена за доставку,которую я вижу - это за каждую позицию плюсоваться будет или в итоге она в корзине пересчитается на некую общую?

----------


## летняя мама

> Девочки, а поделитесь, пожалуйста, есть у кого опыт общения с eBay?


Личного опыта нет. Но знаю, что сумма доставки начисляется за каждый товар отдельно. При этом можно написать продавцу и договориться о более адекватной стоимости доставки. Обычно продавцы соглашаются. Знакомые так делали.
А что за материалы? Любопытно. Раздала все малышовые игрушки. Теперь восполняю. 


А у меня тоже вопрос. Сделала пробный заказ на немецком loopoo.de. Отзывы хорошие, и цены  ниже наших (с учетом вычета налога). Но уж очень тормозят. Вторую неделю заказ формируют, при этом все позиции в наличии были.  Написала им 2 письма. Молчат. Кто сталкивался с этим магазином?

----------


## летняя мама

сейчас магазин Maxis-Babywelt.de прислал купон на скидку 40 евро на автокресло *Römer Evolva 1-2-3 Black Thunder 2014*, с доставкой 150 евро выходит. Купон действует до 30.11.2013. Не планирую им воспользоваться. Кому надо, поделюсь.

----------


## kiara

> Личного опыта нет. Но знаю, что сумма доставки начисляется за каждый товар отдельно. При этом можно написать продавцу и договориться о более адекватной стоимости доставки. Обычно продавцы соглашаются. Знакомые так делали.
> А что за материалы? Любопытно. Раздала все малышовые игрушки. Теперь восполняю.


Спасибо. Да, хм...за каждую позицию по 45 евро, этого круто...
Я смотрела исключительно Монтессори-материалы, за границей производители уделяют много внимания пособиям из раздела космического воспитания, а у нас нет...У нас 80% этой среды приходится собирать по крупицам самим.Ну и в целом - качество материалов лучше Питерских и Омских, а цена адекватнее голандского материала.

----------


## mamaRita

> сейчас магазин Maxis-Babywelt.de прислал купон на скидку 40 евро на автокресло *Römer Evolva 1-2-3 Black Thunder 2014*, с доставкой 150 евро выходит. Купон действует до 30.11.2013. Не планирую им воспользоваться. Кому надо, поделюсь.


 Летняя мама, будем очень благодарны, если еще купон не отдали и поделитесь! Как раз выбираю кресло побольше нашего, почитала про это - просто идеально!

----------


## летняя мама

> Летняя мама, будем очень благодарны, если еще купон не отдали и поделитесь! Как раз выбираю кресло побольше нашего, почитала про это - просто идеально!


*mamaRita*, в личку отправила.

----------


## летняя мама

Девочки, а вы про АИСТБОКС слышали? Я вот только 10 минут назад узнала. Такая прелесть там! Суть такова: оплачиваешь подписку на месяц, полгода или год и получаешь коробочку-сюрприз, собранную специально для вашего ребенка. Отзывы в интернете очень хорошие. стоимость коробочки ниже. чем если  эти товары покупать по-отдельности. Игрушки-книжки классные. А главное -интрига, сюрприз. Ну отличный вариант для дедушек-бабушек-друзей, которые не знают, что подарить. Пишу прям как рекламу, настолько понравилась идея)  Сайт так и называется, аистбокс, но латиницей.

----------


## kiara

Девочки, а с Алиэкспресс кто нибудь заказывал?
Хочу купить Эрго в цвете Портофино, предлагают заказать на Али, мне не для " гурманов", подойдет и не оригинальный.
Долго ли ждать, сложная ли процедура заказа?

----------


## Домик в деревне

С али заказывала многоразовые подгузники недавно. Все ок - прислали быстро. Но там продавцы разные, нужно на рейтинг смотреть, как на ебее.
Про рюкзаки китайские читала, что ничем не отличаются.

----------


## polya

О, что мой муж только не заказывал на алиэкспрессе. Вот лампочки в последний раз светодиодные для все квартиры пришли. Сейчас мухоловку (семена) ждем)))) Там главное все через PP делать, и если вовремя не придет - сразу ругаться и диспутом грозить - они могут и по второму кругу отправить (у нас так 2 микроскопа ребенку приехало). Идет в зависимости, как наша почта сработает. Т.к. порой на сортировке посылке месяцами лежат.

----------


## летняя мама

Делюсь прекрасным http://www.gu-ga.ru/component/virtue...category_id=16  ! Питерский интернет-магазин экоигрушек. Меня самоцветы привлекли.

----------


## летняя мама

iherb  снова предлагает акцию по доставке заказов в пункты boxberry. До 31 августа стоимость доставки всего 8 долларов , действует для любого заказа (стандартные ограничения -150 долларов и 5 кг). Пользуюсь этим способом доставки с весны. Очень довольна. Во-первых, доставка с отслеживанием (если заказ теряется -деньги вернут). Во-вторых, доставляют очень-очень быстро. В среднем у меня выходит 6-8 дней. Чаще всего -ровно неделя с момента заказа до момента получения.

----------


## kiara

Оля, а оплата там, по-прежнему, сразу или возможна при получении здесь?
Я все вспоминаю свою посылку, что так и пропала в неизвестеом направлении, деньги, тоже не вернули((

----------


## летняя мама

> Оля, а оплата там, по-прежнему, сразу или возможна при получении здесь?
> Я все вспоминаю свою посылку, что так и пропала в неизвестеом направлении, деньги, тоже не вернули((


Оксана, оплата сразу. Но посылка с отслеживанием, т.е. 100% застрахована. А если твоя была без трека, то деньги они и не обязаны были возвращать (по их правилам). Я единственный раз не получила посылку (попала в волну, когда посылки массово терялись из-за проблем с таможней), деньги вернули.
Доставляют очень-очень быстро. Я даже рыбий жир летом без проблем заказывала. Последний заказ 29 июля вечером оформлен, 4 августа утром получила.

----------


## Домик в деревне

> Оксана, оплата сразу. Но посылка с отслеживанием, т.е. 100% застрахована. А если твоя была без трека, то деньги они и не обязаны были возвращать (по их правилам). Я единственный раз не получила посылку (попала в волну, когда посылки массово терялись из-за проблем с таможней), деньги вернули.
> Доставляют очень-очень быстро. Я даже рыбий жир летом без проблем заказывала. Последний заказ 29 июля вечером оформлен, 4 августа утром получила.


а мы вот тогда с Оксаной заказывали, одна посылка на ее имя ехала, другая на мое, ее посылка не доехала, а деньги они не вернули. я им писала, они сказали, давайте дождемся пока посылка вернется к ним обратно и тогда вернем деньги, но посылка к ним не вернулась (вероятно, где-то на территории РФ пропала) и деньги не вернули. а моя посылка доехала, ок. но это было давно, года 3 назад точно и у них еще не было все ориентировано на Россию, это теперь они и скидки присылают и пункты самовывоза организовали. поняли, кто им выручку делает. но с тех пор я у них тоже побаиваюсь заказывать, хотя, наверное, они стали существенно лучше в плане возвратов за недошедшее.

----------


## летняя мама

> но с тех пор я у них тоже побаиваюсь заказывать, хотя, наверное, они стали существенно лучше в плане возвратов за недошедшее.


а у вас с Оксаной посылки без отслеживания были? Если без отслеживания, то деньги не возвращают. Если с треком (чуть дороже доставка), то возвращают всегда.
А БоксБерри - вообще курьерская доставка. И быстрая, и надежная. И посылку гораздо большего веса можно заказать, нежели при обычной почтовой доставке. Изначально максимальная стоимость доставки в БоксБерри была порядка 25-30 долларов(не помню точно), но айхерб частол предлагает акции либо с фиксированной стоимостью доставки 8 долларов, либо скидку 30% на доставку делает. 
Да, ориентируются на нас. ВВиду последних событий и не хотелось бы их экономику поддерживать. Да приходится. У нас либо нет аналогов по цене-качеству, либо тот же продукт в разы дороже.

----------


## Домик в деревне

Было время, а мы как раз тогда заказывали, что у них была только без отслеживания доставка за 4$, это уже после они ввели с отслеживанием и подороже. А по делитесь ссылочками, что оттуда заказываете, что у нас нет м вообще, что в фаворитах.

----------


## летняя мама

> Было время, а мы как раз тогда заказывали, что у них была только без отслеживания доставка за 4$, это уже после они ввели с отслеживанием и подороже. А по делитесь ссылочками, что оттуда заказываете, что у нас нет м вообще, что в фаворитах.


Из того, что у нас не продают - в основном для мужа заказываю, там специфические препараты.Себе в основном косметику(шампуни-умывалки). К БАДам и витаминам  настороженно отношусь (поскольку не разбираюсь в этом досконально)
Малышу салфетки покупала, очень нежные http://ru.iherb.com/Natracare-Organi...Wipes/21371(у нас видела, но гораздо дороже)
Накладки одноразовые на унитаз, лучше намного тех, что у нас продают  http://ru.iherb.com/Summer-Infant-Cl...ued-Item/44870

Из того, что чаще всего покупаю:

-Веледа, детский шампунь(сама им часто пользуюсь) , зубные пасты
http://ru.iherb.com/Weleda-Calendula...z-200-ml/50998
http://ru.iherb.com/Weleda-Children-...oz-50-ml/45813
http://ru.iherb.com/Weleda-Calendula...oz-75-ml/14544
очень крем понравился под подгузники(покупала до рождения малыша) http://ru.iherb.com/Weleda-Baby-Chil...8-oz-81-g/9981

Кальций в цитратной форме(для детей) 
http://ru.iherb.com/ChildLife-Essent...oz-474-ml/9434
Рыбий жир норвежский  себе и детям, есть с витамином Д, есть без него
http://ru.iherb.com/Nordic-Naturals-...oft-Gels/22736
http://ru.iherb.com/Nordic-Naturals-...oft-Gels/12772
http://ru.iherb.com/Nordic-Naturals-...oz-60-ml/23058

Дезодорант кристал (жидкий довольно быстро расходуется, камешком в миниупаковке уже  год пользуюсь, конца не видно. Макси на очень долго хватит)
http://ru.iherb.com/Crystal-Body-Deo...-oz-66-ml/5647
http://ru.iherb.com/Crystal-Body-Deo...-oz-120-g/5705
http://ru.iherb.com/Crystal-Body-Deo...5-oz-40-g/5665

Масло какао. Я им мажу всё) пятки, локти, губы. Когда у детей насморк  и под носом натерто -достаточно пару раз помазать и краснота и раздражение уходят.
http://ru.iherb.com/Cococare-100-Coc...1-oz-28-g/5833

Экстракт косточек грейпфрута купила один раз, мне его хватит надолго. Палочка-выручалочка в сезон вирусов. Да и вообще универсальное средство.
http://ru.iherb.com/NutriBiotic-GSE-...-oz-59-ml/4211 9у меня вип скидка 12%. Выходит меньше 8 долларов за 60 мл)
У нас продают шведский Вивасан , 30 мл за 1500 в среднем. Состав одинаковый. Вот тут  на русском аннотация 
http://www.vivasan.org/index.php?pc=E121

Пала жертвой рекламы, заказала ирландскую овсянку. Вкусно, конечно. Но и без неё жить можно. http://ru.iherb.com/McCann-s-Irish-O...oz-454-g/30282
Мужу кофе нравится http://ru.iherb.com/Organic-Coffee-C...oz-340-g/34325

----------


## Kati

Девочки, у кого хорошая скидка в книжных магазинах, не собираетесь в ближ.время делать заказ? Я бы присоединилась, пока неспешно выбираю.

----------


## летняя мама

> Девочки, у кого хорошая скидка в книжных магазинах, не собираетесь в ближ.время делать заказ? Я бы присоединилась, пока неспешно выбираю.


У меня в Лабиринте 15%, часто бывают дополнительные скидки(11-14, до 500 руб . доставка в пункт выдачи -20 руб, свыше 500 -бесплатно, курьерская доставка  -от 1600 бесплатная.  в Озоне 5-ая книга за рубль и часто от 1500 руб. бесплатная доставка, в my-shop 18% (доставка платная, но обычно в пределах 40-100 руб даже за очень крупный заказ). В read.ru могу дать ссылку на бесплатную доставку и код на скидку 15%(до 7 сентября действителен). Заказываю очень часто и внезапно. Вчера вот в риде и майшопе заказала и из Лабиринта 2 больших заказа получила. Вам могу отдельным заказом оформить

----------


## Kati

> Вам могу отдельным заказом оформить


Спасибо за подробный обзор! Воспользуюсь Вашим предложением. Как окончательно выберу - напишу Вам.

----------


## Домик в деревне

Девочки, я тут в инстаграмме выиграла юбочку тм вместе и они мне ее будут отправлять по почте. А еще у них акция при заказе отправят подарок на адрес подруги бесплатно. Если кому-то что-то оттуда нужно, напишите, я оформлю - вам доставка бесплатная будет (почтой можно получить).
сайт http://www.sling-vmeste.ru

----------


## HaTali

Недавно открыла для себя удивительный мир арабской косметика, первый раз я вот в интернет магазине заказала себе парфюмерное масло, оно мне так понравилось, что  теперь большинство того, что у меня есть из косметики, оттуда.

----------


## sckameikin22

А что за интернет-магазин?

----------

